# Preemie kid... need advice



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

A friend of mine just had a doe deliver 10 days early... doe is still dry?? He doesn't have any stored colostrum.. any advice?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. 

Well definetly try to get some colostrum in him, try other breeders to see if they have any stored. is the doe taking care of him? Make sure he stays warm and dry. good luck


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh.. he just told me that doe still hasn't delivered one kid. Is it possible for her to hold one to term? She isn't in labor anymore but bounced her and felt a baby.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I usually wouldn't advise this but since theres no real colustrum available, he needs to run to the nearest store and get some powdered colustrum.

I really hope that stores are open where ya'll live! :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

He lives in Missouri....

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

if he cant get goat colostrum, i'd think that bovine or dog would work about the same...?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm.... weird for sure. So when you say she isn't in labor anymore, does that mean her cervix has closed back up? 

I would try to get some powdered colostrum into the kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully the due date is off .......pre mature babies have a rough go.. 10 days pre mature ..there lungs may not be fully able to breath/developed... ray: :hug: 


I would bring the kid in the house and keep it warm .... if mom can't take care of it.....you will have to be the momma..... if you leave the baby outside...if has a less a chance on making it...this is ....if the due date........ is as was mentioned.... 

Can the baby stand or get up?

Give the baby some nutra drench.....



If you can find someone that may have colostrum ...that would be good....
just make sure the doe is CAE /disease Negative...

colostrum replacer...from a feed store... is another option...

Have they tried to milk mom ... at all? If you can get at least a ice cube size from her ...the kid will be OK.... with the colostrum...


I know cow colostrum can be used as well...

I would of said ...give her a shot of Oxytocin ...to help drop colostrum.... but ..if the kid(s) are 10 days early ...it wouldn't be a good idea..... if she is in fact that early... 

Wow ...I am unsure of her holding the other kid to term...if the due date is off ..and she is delivering them and they are not pre mature..and labor has stopped ....the other kid inside ...may be dead... 

Can they feel movement of the other kid inside?

I pray ..that all goes well.... I would recommend getting a vet out there...they may be able to tell... if they are born pre mature....or not.... and whether or not... to pull the other kid... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

10 days early like day 134 or day 140? babies can survive taht are born on 140 but rarely survive if born sooner


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

See if there is anyone aroud that has some colostrum. even Llama or Alpaca. If not then get the powdered like others have said. How big is this baby? Do they have a weight on it?

I have never heard of a goat having a baby and closing up, and delivering again later. If they are certain there is another one, they need to go in and get it. I have bumped my does before and thought "yep I feel another baby", but I was Wrong. They could be also. They need to try to work her utter. Sometimes just having the baby try to nurse, will cause her milk to drop.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Colustrom is extremely important - and you will have to feed small amounts very often. Basically treat like a newborn child


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

***Update**** preemie baby is doing better. He is in the house and is a bottle baby. He definitely was not further along than 140 days gestation because the sire was my buck that I sold to them and the doe kid exactly 140 days from the date that he arrived on their property. :- )

The doe must not have had any other kids in there... she is doing well... just never bagged up?

Thanks everyone for the help,
Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

IF there is a kid in there, make sure he knows it will need to come out. If it is dead, he has 24-48 hours, 3 days top and that doe is dead. Without know it is hard to say and I would let a vet go in the first time, but that is me. I am not going to tell him to go inside because I was told that once and it was not good advise and I am glad I did not listen. He does however need to make sure that there is not a kid left.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

Where in MO is your friend? :wave:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Like others said make sure there is no other kid in the doe. If its dead it will start to decompose. A dead kid in utero is going to go faster then because its a warm moist enviroment. 24 hours and you will see effects on the doe.
beth


----------

